# Dell laptop sound driver



## drumerdudeman (Feb 14, 2005)

i have a dell latitude cpx 6500gt 650mhz i recently reformatted the hard drive with windows 2000 and now the sound driver is gone and i have looked for it on the internet but have yet to have any luck and this isnt really my area of computers so i was wondering if someone could help me out with what i need to do download or whatever to get this sound back up and running. thanks a bunch.


----------



## Eiremax (Feb 14, 2005)

go to http://support.euro.dell.com/

click on your country

enter your service tag number (found on boot screen, bios & on the back on your laptop)

donwload the relevant drivers your windows 2000

or if that fails

try www.driverguide.com


----------

